# Which psu Corsair or Enermax?



## DZZRtt (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, guys. Please help me to dicide wich psu should i buy Corsair HX750 or Enermax NAXN 82+ ENM750AWT 750W? Will it be enough for  a crossfireing two 6950?


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 29, 2012)

With those two specific models as the two options, go Corsair.


----------



## DZZRtt (Jan 29, 2012)

My Thermaltake Toughpower 600W explode few hours ago. Now i have Corsair TX750W running in my pc. And it's not so quiet as i expected. Frankly, it is a way too loud. I can hear it even in the next room. I can swap it with two oh these . So now i'm starting to worry about the HX750 will be the right chioce


----------



## JTCPingas09 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would go with the Corsair HX750.


----------



## white phantom (Jan 30, 2012)

yeah the corsair great little psu's, i recommended my mate to get one not to long ago and he got the 1000 odds watt and said it was the best presented and most storng built looking piece a kit he had ever purchased, (his first corsair) so yeah go corsair


----------



## Frick (Jan 30, 2012)

The Corsair. Depends a bit on what you pay for them, the Enermax isn't bad at all.


----------



## okidna (Jan 30, 2012)

DZZRtt said:


> Hi, guys. Please help me to dicide wich psu should i buy Corsair HX750 or Enermax NAXN 82+ ENM750AWT 750W? Will it be enough for  a crossfireing two 6950?



I've used both and ,like everyone else, I also think that HX750 is the better choice. 
But, I'm not saying that NAXN is a bad unit. Still a good unit, especially for any user with limited budget.

FYI, unlike any other Enermax units (especially high-end units), NAXN is not made by Enermax. Specifically, they use Sirfa for this unit.

If you can buy from Newegg, take a look at this : SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 ...

Great deal, IMO.


----------

